# Butterfinger.....My little Butter boy...



## Butterfinger

It's all my fault.... 
I should have known...somehow. I always had a bad feeling about the Aspen bedding, but everyone said it was okay, and I used it, and I can't help but think that's what killed my little boy..... Other thoughts run through my head, "You shouldn't have tried to litter train him for so long. He was so messy in the end, it must have killed him." 
But today....it must have been about a half an hour ago, I Heard Butter shuffling around in his cage, like he couldn't get comfortable....but also like he was having trouble moving his back legs. He would lie down funny, and get up, and lie down again. 
I went over there, fear starting to clutch at my heart as I called his name uneasily. 
The moment I turned on the light, I knew my boy was dying. 
I picked him up and held him in my lap, stroking him and rubbing his tummy, in the desperate hope that it was stasis and I could bring him out of it. 
After a minute or so, I knew it was hopeless, though I kept rubbing his tummy, petting him, and begging him to be alright...not to leave me.... 
After what seemed like an hour, but was only few minutes later, he went into a seizure. Then he died in my arms. 

I can't stop crying. 
I don't know what to do. 
I've lost my little boy....my little Butter..... I put him in the box I keep his hay in, and closed it.. I don't know what to do...I can't bury him, I live in an apartment. I don't want to throw him away.... I couldn't possibly... Oh Butter, I'm so sorry.... 

Oh sweetheart, I'm so sorry.... I know I killed you.... I'm so sorry..... 

Here are pictures of the way you should be.....would still be....if I hadn't taken you here and ruined you. Oh Butter.... 






















I'm so sorry.... my little boy......... I'm sorry....


----------



## cheryl

Oh gosh,i'm so sorry about Butter

About where to bury him,is there any way that you could bury him at a family member's home or something,or a close friend of yours.

I'm so so sorry 

Take Care

Cheryl


----------



## Pipp

Oh Diana, I'm so sorry... :cry1:

It wasn't the bedding, Aspen is perfectly safe, it's not your fault. 

Please tuck him in in his little box, wrap the box in plastic and put the box in the fridge, and tomorrow, phone some vets fora necropsy and cremation. 

You really should find out the problem, but I suspect whatever itwas, it led to the litter issues, not vice-versa. 

You gave him the best care possible. He had a great life, he was a much-loved bunny. 

:rip: Butterfinger



sas :sad:


----------



## Saffy

Please, try not to blame yourself, but I know that feeling oh too well. Don't be too hard on yourself, it's bad enough you have lost your little friend without having the guilt too.

I really am sorry for your loss - it's heartbreaking I know.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I'm so sorry about your little Butter Boy. I really loved his cute face and I will miss seeing it.

Sometimes because bunnies are just so sensitive to things, they just get sick. Nothing we did or didn't do causes the issue - it just happens. 

RIP Butterfinger - we'll miss you


----------



## Leaf

I'm so sorry. He was beautiful.


----------



## slavetoabunny

:angelandbunny:I'm so sorry. RIP little Butterfinger.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Oh no! Not Butterfinger! :bawl: I don't know much about him, but I've ever since I saw his picture (your avatar, you were the first person to welcome me to the board) the first time (your avatar, you were the first person to welcome me to the board) I thought he was one of the absolute cutest bunnies I've ever seen. I love his brown muzzle and the little poof of fur between his ears, just want to give him a squeeze. Such a love. I wish I had told you before how much I admire him, you can just see his personality shining through in his pictures. Just last night we were at Petco and I wanted to get a harness like what Butterfinger has and was thinking how darn adorable he is. The picture of him with the daisies that says "I'm no pansy, I'm a daisy" made me laugh, I think I'm going to make it my desktop wallpaper.

I'm so, so sorry about your Butter baby... I'm all crying too and I didn't even know him. I'm sorry this happened and I'm sure it was not your fault. I know it's hard not to feel guilty just in case there was a shred of a chance it was related to something you did (I feel the same way about Cinnabun's death and he died 5 1/2 years ago), but it really wasn't... maybe it would help you feel better if a necropsy were done or something? I don't know Butterfinger's story, but I'm sure he knew he was loved and was happy in his time spent with you. Whatever you do, don't feel guilty for giving him a wonderful home. As for the burial, Cinny was cremated and I have his ashes. The thought of him burning disturbed me a lot, but my mom wanted him cremated and I do like having a little bit of him still. Have you considered cremation?

Enjoy heaven, sweet Butterfinger :rainbow:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

:rainbow: so sorry


----------



## tonyshuman

i'm so sorry. what a handsome bunny he was. don't blame yourself--rabbits are fragile creatures. i second everything Pipp said.

butter is smiling down on you and missing his bunny parent who loved him very much.


----------



## Roxie

:nosir::sad::tears2:Out of all the bunnies on the forum Butter was always one of my favarites. At this moment i have tears in my eyes. Diana, do not blame yourself for this accident. I truly hope you will be ok .I love you Butter now and forever!

Binky free Butter Boy:rainbow:


Love Hannahray:


P.S. My PM box is always open


----------



## SOOOSKA

Oh Dianna I'm so sorry for your loss of Butter.

Binky Free at the Bridge Butter. Your Mommie Loved you so much.

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## jordiwes

Oh, I'm so sorry about Butters. His passing could've been any number of things, please don't beat yourself up. We all love you and Butters.

I'm sure he was so grateful for taking him with you when you moved. Many others wouldn't have.

Binky free, Butters.


----------



## maherwoman

Oh beautiful Butter Boy...you are so loved, and will be so missed...

I know what you're going through, Sweetie...I lost my Drew right as yesterday began...Peg and I both feel so responsible, even though in my case and in yours, there was nothing anyone could have done, no way anyone could've known. I know we feel responsible when a loved one dies, animal or human. We can always think of this or that thing that could've or should've been done. But honestly I think when it's their time, there's nothing in the world that can prevent it, except that person or animal's right to try to hang on so they can be with their loved ones for a short time in the end.

Peg thinks she could have done more (though she did EVERYTHING right, and everything she could have to prevent it), I kick myself because about a month ago, I got a wild hair and was going to bring the three of them home, but let myself get talked out of it, and thereby never got time with my little girl.

We all kick ourselves, Sweetie...it's okay...it's part of the process I think (even though I'm not done kicking myself yet, and I'm certainly not done grieving)...and I'm here for you if you need me. We can all grieve together.

Feel free to message me if you have a MSN Messenger account: [email protected] 

I don't mind sharing it here...it's on my profile anyway.

And that offer is extended to anyone that's lost a furbaby recently...I'm here if you need someone to talk to or cry with...

Love to you and yours, Sweetie...

Rosie*


----------



## polly

Diana i am so so sorry i know nothing will make you feel any better at the moment but the picture you did for me of Floyd, would you believe he went in the same way, he wasn't on that bedding and it seemed to come on suddenly that his back legs seemed stiff he lasted a wee while but not long and i went through the exact same thing as you also hoping it was stasis. I know its not much comfort to you right now but it came on really quick with Floyd too.

I had Floyd cremated and put his ashes along with moomies and my heart bun Dido into a pot with an apple tree that can go wherever i do. i like knowing they are near.

Binky free Butterfinger :rose:


----------



## MsBinky

Gosh I am so sorry about Butterfinger. I always found him adorable. I am really sorry you had to go through that. :tears2:

RIP lil Butterfinger :rainbow:


----------



## tundrakatiebean

I am so sorry Diana, he seemed to be a real sweety and he certainly photographed well.

Binky free little man, we'll miss you.


----------



## TK Bunnies

:bigtears:Ohhhh... I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sorry! I LOVED Butter. He was one of my favorit bunnies on the forum!! (I don't mean to offened anyone)

*sniff* I feel terrible. Why do all the specile bunnies leave so soon? :tears2:

I'm sure he's happy were ever he is now.:rip:

Binky free Butter, we'll never forget you.:rainbow:

-TK :hug2:

P.S. If your sure that it's the aspen litter, mabye you should put a warning out so other people won't have to go through what you have. :cry4:


----------



## naturestee

I'm so sorry Diana. Please don't blame yourself for this. I really don't see how you could have caused this. Aspen is perfectly safe. I agree with Pipp- call a vet and have him do a necropsy and then cremate him for you. If you want, you can keep his ashes in an urn so you can always take him with you, or scatter or bury his ashes in a place you think is appropriate. 

:hug:


----------



## jam224

I am deeply sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing pictures of him -- he looks so happy in the sun! Rest in peace, Butter. :bunnyangel:


----------



## Haley

Oh hun I am so sorry to hear this. I know how much you loved him. 

I always loved seeing his beautiful pictures. We will all miss him so much. 

Please dont blame yourself. We're here for you if you need to talk. :hug2:

Rest in peace sweet boy. You were so loved :bunnyangel:


----------



## monklover

I'm so sorry. Binky Free Butter. We all loved you.


----------



## Phinnsmommy

Im so sorry Diana. Butter was one of my favorites 

Binky Free Butter :rainbow: x


----------



## undergunfire

We are all here for you, Diana. We all loved Butter. He was one of the most attractive rabbits on the forum. I just love torts and broken torts.

PM me, MSN me, or AIM me....if you need to talk (screen names are in my profile).



Rest in Peace and Binky free, Butterfinger :rainbow::rabbithop.


----------



## Butterfinger

Thank you so much, to everyone who replied.... 
It's very comforting to know that Butter was important to more people than just me, and that he won't just be gone and forgotten to the rest of the world. Thank you again, everyone. 
I tried to go to sleep after I wrote that entry,....
I couldn't do it. Every time I closed my eyes, I'd just start crying all over again. I picked up a book--any book-- and read it. It was enough to distract me just enough to keep from crying, but whenever I thought I was exhuasted enough to go to sleep... no, the tears came back. Everything came back, and I just couldn't stop sobbing. 
My room-mate even came in and asked me if I was okay.... 
She hardly ever talks to me, because we're both very quiet people, but she did then. 

This morning, after I'd finally somehow fallen asleep (Probably around 5:30 am ), I woke up about eleven. At first, I just felt numbness... and then the rears returned. But I didn't want to just leave everything the way it was... so I got up, and went to cleaning up. 
I cleaned out Butter's pen, scrubbed everything with bleach, boiled his food dish and water bottle nozzle in hot water for a while. Then I took apart his NIC cage and put away all the panels, and rolled up the plastic mat. I vaccuumed wherever he'd been.

He watched me, from inside that terrible box. 

Finally, I left the house to walk to the vet's. I asked them about cremation, and they told me that a general cremation would be $45 and a private cremation (Where I'd get his ashes) would be $110. 
I went back home and said goodbye to my little boy... 
I cut off some of his hair and put it in a small cloth bag, so I'd always have something of him.... and then I took him for one last vet trip. 
He won't come back this time. 

I couldn't go to school today, but at least I feel as if everything's all been tied up and done. 
I never really stopped crying... but I might be a little better tomorrow... I don't have any classes tomorrow. 
....His corner of the room looks so empty....... 

Thank you again, everyone who cares... 

~Diana


----------



## undergunfire

*Butterfinger wrote: *


> I cut off some of his hair and put it in a small cloth bag, so I'd always have something of him....



I read of this thing where people take hair from thier pets or human hair and have it solidified (sp?) inside of a glass pendant, and they wear it as a necklace on a chain, that way he is always close to your heart.

Would you be interested in something like this? I could look up a few websites that do this and more information on it, and PM you the information.


:hug:


----------



## Butterfinger

Undergunfire: 

That seems like a pretty good idea.... I'd be interested, if it doesn't cost too much. If it does, I'll be fine with just his bag of fur.....it's pendant-sized anyway. (I put it in my purse)


----------



## Phinnsmommy

Im so sorry Diana, again. If there is _anything_ I can do, let me know. Really.

Butter, you were so beautiful. I know i'll miss you. 

*I AM NOT THERE

Do not stand at my grave and weep;
I am not there. I do not sleep.
I am a thousand winds that blow.
I am the diamond glints on snow.
I am the sunlight on ripened grain.
I am the gentle autumn's rain.
When you awaken in the morning's hush,
I am the swift uplifting rush
of quiet birds in circled flight.
I am the soft stars that shine at night.
Do not stand at my grave and cry;
I am not there, I did not die.
- Author Unknown *

I thought of this poem when I heard about Butter, I just want you to know he will never be dead to us :hug: .


----------



## cmh9023

I'm so, so sorry for your loss. PLEASE don't blame yourself. As Naturstee said, aspen is safe. There must have been some underlying cause that led to the litterbox issues. I have a girl with horrible litterbox habits, and I'm sure it is related to the fact that she has a really high EC titer that is affecting her kidneys or is affecting her neurologically. There must have been something else going on with Butter. I also had a bun who died really suddenly, practically overnight, and to this day I don't know why. 

Please don't feel like youruined him or killed him. You gave him a wonderful home and you gave each other a lot of happiness. Sometimes its just out of our hands. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## ani-lover

oh no, i am so sorry. butterfinger was the custest little bundle of fluff. that must have been hard cleaning all his stuff. it wasnt your fault. just remember the good times.
ani-lover
:bunnydance:ink iris::bunnyangel:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I really like the poem that Phinnsmommy posted, it does seem fitting of Butterfinger. I'm glad you got some stuff done today that at least might help you feel a little better and that you don't have class tomorrow. Good idea to keep some of his fur. I wish I'd thought of that when my bunny died. I was thinking about Butterfinger all day today. :hug:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Diana, please know that I couldn't speak earlier. It's so hard. I am so sorry you lost Butters, but know it's not your fault. You have to. 

Butterfinger, I adored you sweetness. So did Mum.:rainbow:

Never forgotten, Butterfinger...:rip:.


----------



## YukonDaisy

I'm so sorry for your loss. We'll miss you, Butter, you were such a special little guy. RIP.


----------



## Butterfinger

Thank you so much, everyone.... That poem was beautiful...
Everything is gone and done, and I've come to the reluctant acceptance that he's gone. Not to say that I'm no longer sad. 
I don't think I'll stop being sad for -quite- some time, but I accept that sadness now...
I've also come to the conclusion that although it hurts far too much at the moment to do anything, I will eventually get another rabbit. Rabbits have been a part of my life as far back as I have memories. There has never been any period of years or time that I have not had rabbits in the family (Even as my rabbit before Butter, Blackberry, died those years ago...Butter was there in the cage next to hers. ) 
So when I feel it's right, I will find another. But it will not replace Butter. I don't want another lop, or any rabbit that even remotely looks like him. The breeds I considered before last night, as companions for Butter, came to mind today. 
Expect to see something like a Belgian Hare, Netherland Dwarf, Lionhead, English Spot.... 
I may try to get one over this coming Winter Break (Late December). I know I won't be completely done mourning by then, but the hurt will have dulled, and I know another rabbit will replace the emptiness, and help me heal..... 
Funny, one of the reasons I first got Butter was to help heal my depression (It worked). Odd that he should be the cure, and now the cause.... 
I think I'm going to take Undergunfire's suggestion and buy a memorial necklace to put the fur I have from him in. He'll always be with me, that way. Always very close. 
I miss him already.... 
It's been especially difficult, as I have no significant other, and my friends and family are all miles away.... I never knew how hard being alone was, until there was no one to hold me and tell me everything was alright and that they missed him too. 
My kitten....Kadaj...it's like he knew. He's stayed with me the whole day, laying on me when I'd sit or lie down, and purring.... This morning, he put his paw on my arm and looked at me. I took it off, because I thought he was just stepping on me, but he put it back, keeping his gaze steady.
I know that was him telling me he knew.....He knew, and it was okay.


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh no! I am just seeing this and I couldn't believe it was true. He was such an adorable boy, and I know you loved him so much. I am so very sorry.

I think keeping his fur in some kind of pendant is a nice idea. And yes, when you have had time to grieve, then consider another bunny - you have so much love to give to another. Of course, they will never replace Butterfinger, but compliment him instead.

Thinking of you

Jan


----------



## Butterfinger

Thank you, Jan... 

Just when I thought I'd come to accept Butter's death, I wake up this morning to find my little hamster coughing. 
Are you SURE Aspen bedding is okay? That's the only thing those two had in common, aside from air, and I just couldn't bear to have her in the stuff any longer. 
I took her out, washed her cage in bleach (Rinsing THUROUGHLY of course) and filled it with my cat's litter, Good Mews. It's a pellet-type litter made 100% of recycled newspaper, and was the only thing I was sure was safe. 
Oh, my Mochi..... I couldn't bear to lose you, too..... Please hang in there for me, little girl.


----------



## undergunfire

Diana, I am glad you are going to buy one of those pendants to put his hair in. I think it really is a lovely idea. I wish I had done something like that when my heart rat passed away, which will be a year ago on November 6th.


:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


EDIT TO ADD: I think the Good Mews bedding is a good idea. If you don't feel safe with Aspen, then do not use it. It is dusty sometimes, that could be why your hammie could be coughing.


----------



## Greta

Oh no... I'm just nowseeing this. I'm so sorry... Binkie free, Butter:rainbow::in tears:


----------



## Michaela

Oh no, Diana I am so so sorry. :hug2:I'm just seeing this, computer has been stupid, had to get a new one. 

I can't believe Butter is gone, I remember you saying when Pebble died that you kept imaging you'd be typing this thread. :cry2

Binky free Butter boy, we will all miss you so so much. :rainbow:

I like the idea of the fur too - I have some of Berri's and Pebble's, I never knew it could be made into a pendant, I will look that up too.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I am so sorry Diana.

I will miss seeing more of the beautiful pictures you take of Butterfinger. Maybe in time you will get another bunny or bunnies. And then you can spoilthem with the same love you had with Butterfinger.

Binky Free Butterfinger. Your mommy loves you.

Rainbows ink iris:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I hope Mochi will be okay! I've never heard a hamster cough before and I've owned several. How much was she coughing? Can you take her to the vet? Sounds good that you changed her litter, especially since the aspen makes you uncomfortable. Perhaps you got a bad bag of aspen. Have you tried Carefresh? Please keep us updated on Mochi's health.

Again, I'm so sorry about dear Butterfinger... he was such a special guy. Hopefully another bun bun can help you to heal, of course not by replacing him in any way, but just by being another sweet bunner to love.


----------



## Butterfinger

Thank you, everyone

SnowyShiloh:

Carefresh was the bedding I had for Mochi when she lived in Washington, and when she first came down here with me. I can't use it anymore, though, because the only place that sells it is all the way across the Burnside Bridge, and in the next city over; Beaverton. Normally, this wouldn't be a problem, but I have no car, and I have to rely on public transportation and walking. 
Mochi's cough was pretty scary. I immediately thought she was going to die, like Butter, and went to doing all I could to prevent it. The cough sounding like something in between the squeak she sometimes makes, and a sneeze. But I knew what it was. (Her normal squeak thing sounds like 'Eck.....eck....eck eck. ' and she'll be sitting up curiously, not huddled up. ) She seems to be doing alright since I've put her back, but I'll continue to watch her closely.
As for another rabbit....
I've contacted a breeder on a yahoo group I'm in to see if he'll have any rabbits available over my Winter Break, when I'm up in Washington and closer to where he is (He's in Richmond, I think it was). He breeds Belgian Hares. They're practically the polar opposites of Holland Lops, and will ease my conscience enough so that I don't feel like I'm replacing him. (But not just for that reason. I've always admired Belgian Hares). He has yet to get back to me, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Did she cough more than once? Poor little girl. I hope she'll be okay! I don't know much about Belgian Hares, I'm going to go look them up! I think it's interesting how you want a bunny that's completely different from Butterfinger, and I'm hoping to find a Netherland Dwarf like my Cinnabun to be Rory's girlfriend (maybe even one with similar otter or marten markings). Just shows how people cope differently! Maybe it's because Cinny's been gone so long and I've been without him for a long time. I'm not trying to replace Cinny at all either, to me it's honoring his memory. I don't think either of us is wrong, just different takes on the same situation. I would prefer to get a bunny from the shelter or a rescue (like Rory), but I have to admit I contacted a Nethie breeder here in Alaska because I've seen approximately zero Netherland Dwarf or Polish girl bunnies in the rescues here. I'm also kind of yearning for a baby bunny. I'll probably end up getting Rory's girlfriend from a rescue though and I doubt she'll be a baby, that's fine too.

Get better soon, Mochi girl! Did you see Rory's message to Butter in his blog? :tears2:


----------



## Butterfinger

Yes, she coughed about four times  She hasn't since then, but I'm still worried. 

A Belgian Hare looks like this: http://fc02.deviantart.com/fs21/f/2007/284/9/2/Another_Hare2_by_Phelixas.jpg 
From what I've read, they're fairly calm and gentle rabbits, as an overal breed disposition. I considered getting a rabbit from a shelter, but shelters are so particular about things....and I know quite a few people who have been completely badgered by them. (Not to mention that the Belgian Hare is kinda hard to come across, and there's none in any of our shelters anyway) And baby bunnies -are- irresistable, aren't they?
It's interesting how we choose to respect our rabbits in different ways, huh? None of the animals I've had ever looked like each other, out of respect for the passed one. 
Yes, I saw Rory's message....it was lovely, but I didn't know how to respond, exactly....I couldn't really use Butter's voice this time  But thank you, anyway. 

~Diana


----------



## timetowaste

when i first joined this forum, i always used to read the rainbow bridge posts and think, how can people get so worked up about a rabbit that passed away that they didn't even KNOW? i understood how the op could, because i mean....they lived with the rabbit and KNEW them.

now that i've been part of this forum for almost 3 months, i look at the loss of BK and now butterfinger, and i think...wow. this REALLY is heartbreaking...and i have never met either bun. the truth is, you not only get to know the bun through many many photos and stories of them, but you get to know the bun parent and how much they truly love their bunny.

and now, with the loss of BK earlier this week and now Butter...i'm just at a loss for words. i'm just so sorry diana. butter was sooooooooooooo beautiful, and i'm glad that everyone else has mentioned that it is not your fault that this has happened. it's just coincidental that you had doubts about the bedding.

RIP butter, you beautiful little bun. binky free up there...:sad:


----------



## polly

Diana, i know a breeder over heree that has belgian hares and she says they are amazing pets, they certainly are stunning looking.


----------



## ChompersMom

Not Butters! :sad: He was the first bun I ever wanted to bunnynap and the first one i truly fell in love with here on the forum! I'm so so so sorry for your loss. I know it wasn't your fault and I know nothing I can say will help you feel any less at a loss..but he knew he was loved, we could all see it from your posts. You were a wonderful owner and he was very lucky to have you. 

Binky Free Butter Boy..:rainbow::rainbow:


----------



## Butterfinger

Hey guys....

So, today I made a memorial video for my little boy....it's been almost exactly a week, now.... 
But please do watch it. It's not a slide-show, it has actual video, and even though I don't think I did the most wonderful job, I wanted to show how much I missed/love him 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaFiqZhftxg[/ame] 


As for other rabbits... I talked with the lady some more about her bunnies. She was very supportive and nice, and I guess she has some 20 bunnies at her house that she's fostering... Wow. If the breeder thing falls through, I think I'm going to go visit her... She also said something about a lot of six-month-old Flemmies from AZ needing desperately to come there. I will definitely be taking a look at those, if any are coming to the shelter. (AZ sounds like an awfully long way to transport them though, up to Oregon....) 

~Diana


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

I couldn't watch it... This is what it said: 
The url contained a malformed video id. 


I'm glad you're feeling a bit better. At least better enough to make a vid for Butter!
I wish you the best of luck in your search for another bunny.:hug:


----------



## Butterfinger

:? Interesting. I just clicked it and it said that for me too. Let's see. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/FaixDxFlowright

This is my user page thing. The video will be the one at the top (You can watch it from there or go below to the first one under 'videos', titled "Goodbye Sweetheart" ) 
That one should work. I tried it out in the preview option. 

~Diana


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Looks like that link will work! I'll have to watch it tomorrow though, as I'm off to bed.

Thanks! Hopefully, this will help others trying to view it as well.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I just watched the video, it's great! I'm glad you made it. He was such a beautiful and special bun. I thought it was funny when people mistook him for a girl in his blog because he pretty much looks like the manly rugby player of the bunny world!

I'm leaning more towards getting a Holland Lop for Rory's girlfirend now I think because of Butter. 

How are you doing?


----------



## Butterfinger

Thanks  I always thought it was kinda funny when people would mistake him for a girl, too. But he -did- have those long girly eyelashes...

Getting a Holland for Rory's girlfriend would be a great idea, in my opinion. I've had two Hollands, and out of all the other rabbits (Two Dutch, two French Angoras), they were the gentlest and most friendly. (Of course, the personality changes from rabbit to rabbit) My first rabbit ever was a red-eyed white Holland Lop, and she was just a -doll-. She'd let us hold her on her back, and she'd stick all her little feet in the air...and she never bit us or got upset or anything. Sweetest little thing. 
Then, well...you know about my second one  He also never bit or got mad, either, although he was somewhat more difficult with the 'holding upside down' part. 
Good luck with whatever you choose, though.

And ...thanks for caring. It means a lot to me 

~Diana


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh, I LOVE the video - even though it made me cry! The love you had for Butterfinger just showed so much - what a special little boy he was!

Jan


----------



## TinysMom

What a wonderful video.....such a loving tribute to him.

You have a real talent for putting together videos like that ~ and your love for him shows through the images.

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Peg


----------



## Butterfinger

(Arg, I wrote a whole huge entry, but some link took this page and I pushed the back button and everything was gone. Arg. I'll try to re-create it as best I can) 

Hey sweetheart,

So...it's been almost a month since your passing... 
I bought a pendant and filled it with your fur. I wear it every day, now, so you'll always be with me. 
I hope you're happy, where you are.... I hope the grass is green and soft and long (You always loved the grass), I hope it's sunny every day, and I hope the sky is blue and clear. 
I hope you're alright, there. I hope you get along with the other rabbits, and I hope they're not mean to you. No one should be mean to you, there. 

You know, it's been hard dealing with the huge empty space in the corner of my room... It was always perfectly shaped for you; like it was carved out just for your pen. I put the box I kept your hay (And later, you) in, in the corner of it, but it's still empty. I had this idea about it.. A tradition. 
I went to the store a couple days after your death and bought two Butterfinger candy bars. I ate one of them, and put the other in the bottom of that box. Next October 22nd, I'll eat that one, and replace it with a new one. I don't know, it seemed like a good idea. Like an annual rememberence/tribute. 
But sweetheart, I'm going to get another rabbit....is that okay? I hope you don't mind... I'm sure you don't want it to end with just you, do you? 
At first I was hyped up on Belgian Hares.... but just recently, I've decided to wait until my kitten calms down... He's prone to fits of running around and growling and jumping....you know how he is. So I'm going to wait until he's a cat, and then decide from there.
But you know, I've contacted another breeder. I have a really good feeling about her. She's wonderful and friendly and helpful, and just has this "RO" feeling. (I recommended this site to her) And the way she described her rabbits' personalities... She described the perfect bun personality. Oh Butter, I know you'd love them. She said they were very friendly and playful and fun-loving (Especially the bucks), and I just have this feeling...like 'These are the ones. This breed. ' Of course, they're also from Holland... Leave it up to Holland to bring out the bunnies with the best, huh? The breed is called the "Thrianta" It's pronounced like "Tree-an-tah". That makes me wonder what your breed's name would be prounounced like if we'd kept it in the original language... 
So on Winter Break, I'll be driving four hours up to Spokane to meet her (Unless we can arrange somewhere closer), and she's going to bring all her available bucks she thinks I'd like, so I can see them. (She's also going to email me pictures of them) Isn't that wonderful?
I'll be sure to post pictures of the little guy for your approval when he gets here, okay? 
I miss you a lot, Butter.... 
I hope you remember that I still love you. 

~Mommy


----------



## timetowaste

your video is SO awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you did such a great job, what a wonderful tribute to butter.

may angels lead you in, butter <3


----------



## LuvaBun

That is a lovely tribute. And I am sure Butterfinger would want you to give another bunny the chance of a wonderful life, just like he had :hug:

Jan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

I just watched the vid. It's wonderful. That song me andhubbyalways laughed at because of the movie White Chicks. After seeing your video, it will be a sad song now for me. The lyrics.... I'd walk a 1000 miles to see my baby tonight.

Great tribute! I wish I had something I could put together. I might, I'll have to look.

I think Butter would want you to have another. Go for it hon.:hug:


----------



## Butterfinger

Thanks everyone :hug: It means a lot... 
And yeah... 
Yesterday I was going through all the pictures I have of him on my computer, because I wanted to put them all into one folder, you know? I was surprised when the number broke 600, but no.... 

It kept going to 1599 :thud:I never realized how many pictures I'd taken of him :shock:
But now I'm kinda glad I did.... 

~Diana


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*Butterfinger wrote: *


> Thanks everyone :hug: It means a lot...
> And yeah...
> Yesterday I was going through all the pictures I have of him on my computer, because I wanted to put them all into one folder, you know? I was surprised when the number broke 600, but no....
> 
> It kept going to 1599 :thud:I never realized how many pictures I'd taken of him :shock:
> But now I'm kinda glad I did....
> 
> ~Diana


Haha, I'm glad you did too, 1599?:shock: you're funny.


----------



## ~BunBuns~

oh no...im so sorry.


----------



## PixieStixxxx

Butterfinger looks so much like my brother's Holland Lop - Snoopy. I'm so sorry for your loss, you and him seemed so special together =[

Awww just one more picture would've made it 1600 =P

-April


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Binky Free Butters


----------



## Butterfinger

Thank you so much for making that little tribute for him.... :hug1 It means a lot. 
(Of course, his nickname was "Butter", not "Butters", but I won't be obnoxious about it :?)


----------

